# Lindsay Lohan angeblich wieder in festen Händen



## Geldsammler (5 Juli 2010)

*Die Skandal-Nudel soll eine neue Freundin haben. Ihr Name: Eliat Anschel, ehemalige israelische Soldatin.

Gemeinsame Restaurantbesuche in Hollywood, danach geht's weiter in einen Club. Lindsay Lohan (24) wirkt fröhlich und ausgeglichen wie schon lange nicht mehr!

Wer ist die Neue an ihrer Seite? "TMZ.com" berichtet: 
Ihr Name ist Eilat Anschel. Sie wurde in Israel geboren. Sie war bei der Armee, hat dort eine Grundausbildung absolviert!

In Israel gilt seit der Staatsgründung 1948 eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht für Frauen. Der Militärdienst dauert in der Regel zwei Jahre.

Sie ist also kampferprobt... was an der Seite der umtriebigen LiLo nicht schaden kann.

Die beiden sollen sich in L.A. kennen gelernt haben. Am Anfang traf man sich zwanglos, war nur Freunde. Quellen verrieten: Für Lindsay war Eilat eine "Schulter zum Ausweinen". Gerichtstermine, Fußfessel... war eben alles ein bisschen viel.

Doch in den letzten Tagen scheint was Ernstes draus geworden zu sein! Die beiden sind sich näher gekommen, sollen ein Paar sein.

Lindsay Freunde sind skeptisch! Sie warnen: "Das ist nicht die gesündeste Beziehung der Welt." Die Schauspielerin soll besessen von ihrer Neuen sein, nicht mehr von ihrer Seite weichen.

Das ruft unschöne Erinnerungen auf den Plan. Ihre letzte Beziehung zu einer Frau – der DJane Samantha Ronson – hatte vor allem zum Ende hin eher hysterische Ausmaße mit Anschreien und allem Pipapo angenommen...*


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2010)

Eliat wird ihr schon zeigen, wo es lang geht  :thx:


----------



## syd67 (5 Juli 2010)

lindsay wer? die sieht aus wie ne drugqueen!!!


----------

